# VR Com /Duffy-Phon



## nate (8 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

meine Nichte hat dummerweise über Internet mit dem o.a. Telefonanbieter einen Vertrag über Telefon- und Internetbenutzung abgeschlossen. Eine handschriftliche Unterschrift hat sie nicht geleistet.

Ohne Terminvereinbarung standen zwei Techniker vor der Türe, die den Telefonanschluß installieren wollten. Sie hat dann irgend etwas unterschrieben und meint im nachhinein, dass dies eine Bestätigung gewesen wäre dass die Techniker dagewesen sind.

Sie soll jetzt ca. 80,-- Euro einmalig zahlen. Dieser Betrag ist nirgendwo in den Unterlagen vermerkt, dass er zur Zahlung fällig wird.

Ein anderes Problem ist, dass sich ihre Telefonnummer nach jedem Anruf ändert (Voice over IP). Wenn sie mich anruft, erscheint eine Nummer 03221...  Ich weis jetzt auch gar nicht, ob ich sie überhaupt erreichen kann, da ich mich hüte, eine solche Nummer anzurufen. Ggf. ist die dann für mich auch noch schwer kostenpflichtig. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn sich ihre Nummer ständig ändert, ist sie vielleicht auch gar nicht erreichbar.

Zwischenzeitlich hat sie mit diesen Leuten telefoniert und wollte den Vertrag kündigen. Hier wurde ihr gesagt, dass dann eine Gebühr von 199,-- Euro fällig würde.

Ich habe von diesem Anbieter noch nie was gehört - wer hat Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter gesammelt und für sie ist auch noch wichtig, wie kommt sie wieder aus dem Vertrag heraus.

gruß
nate


----------



## Goblin (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: VR Com /Duffy-Phon*

Wenn die Widerrufsfrist noch nicht abgelaufen sollte der Widerruf kein Problem sein


> Ein anderes Problem ist, dass sich ihre Telefonnummer nach jedem Anruf ändert (Voice over IP).


Sowas ist auch bei VoIp ungewöhnlich. Die Nummer bleibt immer gleich


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: VR Com /Duffy-Phon*

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn sie die Beauftragung der Techniker erst hinterher unterschrieben hat.

Man sollte schauen, ob und wo sie eine Widerrufsbelehrung erhalten hat und vor allem, wie die formuliert ist. Eine Widerrufsfrist kann erst anlaufen, wenn ordnungsgemäß belehrt wurde.

Die 0322 ist eine typische VOIP-Vorwahl, jedoch sollte man bei einem Komplettanschluss eine Nummer aus dem Ortsnetz erhalten. Das hört sich dann doppelt seltsam an und ist sicher ein erheblicher Mangel, bei dem man ansetzen könnte.

Aber es ist sicher schwierig, so etwas über mehrere Ecken zu klären.


----------



## passer (9 Februar 2011)

*AW: VR Com /Duffy-Phon*

Selbst wenn ich mal die unwägbarkeiten von Duffy absehen würde-vrcom und google.de helfen hier
allein das DSL Störungen nur über eine 0900er Nummer gemeldet werden können wäre für mich das absolute nogo.

Und Preislich ist dieser Anbieter bei Komplettanschlüssen im oberen Mittelfeld.


----------



## Jigsaw2.0 (12 Januar 2012)

Oh man wenn man sowas liest.. kann doch echt nicht wahr sein...
Irgend jemand macht Online einen Vertrag ohne sich vorher zu informieren und dann heißt es sofort Betrüger oder Abzocker...
Bei der Telekom wird auch keine Unterschrift geleistet wenn ich Online einen Vertrag abschließe.

VR-Com schaltet genau das was man bestellt nämlich eine Internet und Telefonflat!
Niergendwo steht (auch nicht bei der Telekom) das die Telefonflat nicht auch über VOIP laufen kann und wer sagt das man ein Recht auf eine Ortszugehörige Vorwahl hat??? Man bezahlt seine Flat und kann dann kostenlos Telewfonieren und ins Internet.
Nur weil ich eine Flat habe heißt das ja nicht das andere die zb eine Flat bei der Telekom haben mich kostenlos anrufen können. Die Flat sagt ja nur das ich kostenlos anrufen kann nicht aber das ich kostenlos angerufen werden kann.

@nate:
Die knapp 80,- Euro sind für den Anschluss und den Techniker. Das steht aber in einem er Briefe die man vor dem Techniker besuch bekommt und da wird dieser mehrmals angekündigt. Der Techniker ist übrigens einer von der Telekom KEIN Telefonanbieter hat Techniker die den Anschluss freischalten könnten die kommen IMMER von der Telokom. Dazu muss man nämlich an den Hausverteiler (der mit dem Post Zeichen irgendwo am Haus oder im Keller) und das darf nur die Telekom und das dieser Techniker dann ohne Anmeldung vorbeigekommen ist..? Zweifelhaft.
Eine Anschlussgebühr ist auch bei anderen Anbietern fällig.
Klar muss man zahlen wenn man früher aus einem Vertrag will das ist überall so (Auto, Reise etc) und dann kann man noch froh sein das es "nur" 199,- Euro sind man hat ja schliesslich einen Vertrag über 24 Monate abgeschlossen dann kann man entweder die knapp 200,-Euro bezahlen oder 24 Monate die Grundgebühr. Vertrag ist Vertrag soll heißen: erst informieren dann Vertrag abschliessen.

@haudraufundschluss:
Die Wiederufsbelehrung steht in den AGBs und die hat man ja mit einem bestätigungs Häckchen gelesen wenn nicht selbst Schuld
Die Voip Vorwahl in diesem Fall ist 032 nicht 0322 und wie gesagt das ist kein Mangel man hat kein Recht auf eine Ortszugehörige Nummer und wem das nicht passt soll doch zur Telekom gehen. Es hat schon einen Grund warum die Leute im internet nach anderen Anbietern suchen dann sollte man sich doch erst informieren und nicht einfach davon ausgehen "Ah das ist bei der Telekom so und so das muss jetzt bei allen Anbietern genau so sein."

So das musste jetzt mal sein da kann man wirklich kein Mitleid haben auf der Seite von VR-Com steh in den AGBs alles ganz genau drin auch das mit der VOIP Vorwahl und wenn man Fragen oder Probleme hat muss man keine 0900 anrufen sondern eine 0180.
Das ist doch ein typisches Beispiel dafür wie Hirnlos Leute im Internet rumklicken Verträge abschliessen ohne sich zu informieren und dann sich (wieder im Internet) im Forum beschweren.
Aber wie heißt es so schön? Wer lesen kann (AGBs) ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2012)

Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Die Wiederufsbelehrung steht in den AGBs und die hat man ja mit einem bestätigungs Häckchen gelesen wenn nicht selbst Schuld.


 
1. Es heißt nicht AGB*s* sondern AGB. (Wenn es AGB*s* hieße, dann hieße das ausgesprochen: "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen*s*".

2. Es heißt nicht "Wi*e*derrufsbelehrung", sondern Widerrufsblehrung (mit einfachem i). Weil hier nicht "schon wieder" gerufen wird, sondern weil hier "wider = gegen" etwas "gerufen" wird. Das sind zwar feine Unterschiede, aber ein Marketingspezialist eines TK-Unternehmens, der hier gut Wetter für sein "Unternehmen" zu machen beliebt, sollte solche Dinge doch wohl schon drauf haben - sonst macht er sich gleich lächerlich, schon im ersten Satz.

3. Noch lächerlicher macht sich der Marketing-Spezialist, wenn er hier von einem "Hä*c*kchen" schreibselt. Zum Mitmeißeln: es heißt nicht "Hä*c*kchen", es ist nämlich keine "Ha*c*ke", die man hier "abhackt", sondern es ist ein Haken, den man abhakt.

4. Noch weitaus lächerlicher macht er sich, wenn er behauptet, man habe "mit einem Häckchen die Widerrufsbelehrung gelesen". Zum Mitmeißeln: ein Haken (oder eine Hacke, wie man es nimmt...) kann nicht lesen. Lesen kann nur der Verbraucher - und der muss Zeit dafür haben, die Belehrung zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, das heißt, die Belehrung muss ihm ausgehändigt worden sein, in Schriftform. Ist das nicht der Fall, hat die Widerrufsfrist nie begonnen.

5. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt erst mit der Aushändigung einer wirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung zu laufen. Es ist grundsätzlich zulässig, eine Widerrufsbelehrung in den AGB zu integrieren - dann müsste die Belehrung aber optisch und grafisch vom übrigen Text abgehoben sein. Dies wäre ggf. am Original zu prüfen.

Den Betroffenen ist zu empfehlen, alle Schriftsachen bei einer Verbraucherberatung oder einem Anwalt vorzulegen. Ferner sollte auf Vorlage des Vertragsoriginals seitens des "Unternehmens" gedrängt werden. Es sollte mich schwer wundern, wenn sich da nicht einiges finden würde. Verträge solcher "Unternehmen" haben fast immer einen oder gleich mehrere "Ha*c*ken".


----------



## Jigsaw2.0 (12 Januar 2012)

Ach jetzt kommt das wieder kaum ist jemand anderer Meinung MUSS der Firmen zugehörig sein.. So ein schwachsinn ich habe einen Anschluss bei 1&1

Es tut mir Leid das so viele Fehler in diesem Beitrag waren aber ich musste bei soviel Dummheit einfach etwas schneller Schreiben da passiert sowas schonmal.
Was ich weis ist das in den AGB (ohne s) alles drin steh auch bekommt man mehrere Briefe in denen alles erklärt wird meine Schwester ist sehr zufrieden. Ich wohne in einem kleinen Dorf da können die keine Anschlüsse freischalten.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre klickt man "Ich stimme zu" an dann hat man zugestimmt und fertig man kann sich ja vorher infos holen und dann sieht man ob man nicht bei einem anderen Anbieter besser aufgehoben ist

Aber es ist immer wieder lustig wie dumm Menschen auf Rechtaschreibfehler hinweisen, inhaltlich nichts zu verstehen scheinen aber über die Dummheit der "Vorredner" hinweglesen.
Aussedem heißt es AGBs wenn ich verdeutlichen mlöchte das man AGBs (viele AGB) lesen sollte
hätte man aber verstanden wenn man Beiträge durchliest und nicht nach Rehtschreibfehlern sucht


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2012)

Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Ach jetzt kommt das wieder kaum ist jemand anderer Meinung MUSS der Firmen zugehörig sein.. So ein schwachsinn ich habe einen Anschluss bei 1&1


 
Es entspricht einer allgemeinen Erfahrungstatsache, dass, wenn ein frisch registrierter Neu-User einen alten Thread ausgräbt, wo vor einem Jahr zuletzt gepostet wurde, hier meistens eine gewisse Nähe zu dem im Thread genannten "Dienstleister" besteht.



Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid das so viele Fehler in diesem Beitrag waren aber ich musste bei soviel Dummheit einfach etwas schneller Schreiben da passiert sowas schonmal.


 
Die eigene Dummheit wird allerdings durch Schnellschreiben auch nicht besonders gut kaschiert.



Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Was ich weis ist das in den AGB (ohne s) alles drin steh auch bekommt man mehrere Briefe in denen alles erklärt wird meine Schwester ist sehr zufrieden. Ich wohne in einem kleinen Dorf da können die keine Anschlüsse freischalten.


 
Eben hast Du selbst noch gesagt, Du wärst bei 1&1. Jetzt sagst Du, Du wohnst in einem kleinen Dorf, wo man angeblich "keine Anschlüsse freischalten kann".

0wned by eigenem Widerspruch.
(Außerdem: einen Telefonanschluss kann man in Deutschland in jedem Dorf freischalten.)



Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre klickt man "Ich stimme zu" an dann hat man zugestimmt und fertig


 
Nein, gar nichts ist da "fertig". Das stimmt so pauschal nicht. Es kommt im wesentlichen darauf an, was darüber steht. Dort müssen alle Informationen und Vertragskonditionen einwandfrei und sofort erkennbar aufgeführt werden, insbesondere die vertraglichen Hauptleistungspflichten.

Eine abgehakte "April, April"-Klausel in den AGB ist unwirksam, weil überraschend gem. § 305c BGB.



Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Aber es ist immer wieder lustig wie dumm Menschen auf Rechtaschreibfehler hinweisen, inhaltlich nichts zu verstehen scheinen aber über die Dummheit der "Vorredner" hinweglesen.


 
Die Inhalte bestanden im Hinweis auf die Fragwürdigkeit der Widerrufsbelehrung und in der Empfehlung an die Betroffenen, die Sache durch Rechtsberatung prüfen zu lassen. Dem wurde hier bisher nichts substanzielles entgegengesetzt.



Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Aussedem heißt es AGBs wenn ich verdeutlichen mlöchte das man AGBs (viele AGB) lesen sollte
> hätte man aber verstanden wenn man Beiträge durchliest und nicht nach Rehtschreibfehlern sucht


 
Stimmt.

Eine Kuh macht "Muh", viele Kühe machen Mühe.

E.O.T. jetzt.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Januar 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> wenn ein frisch registrierter Neu-User einen alten Thread ausgräbt, wo vor einem Jahr zuletzt gepostet wurde,


Warum gräbt wohl jemand einen  sehr  gering  frequentierten schon leicht verstaubten Thread aus, wenn ihn nicht  ein spezielles Motiv dazu animiert....

Aus purem Zufall wird er wohl kaum darüber "gestolpert" sein...


----------



## Jigsaw2.0 (13 Januar 2012)

@Antiscammer
Oje wie gesagt wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil... Ich bin bei 1&1 denn VR Com kann oder will  in dem kleinen Dorf keinen Anschluss freischalten... Natürlich kann man in jedem Dorf einen Anschluss freischalten aber ob der Anbieter das auch macht oder machen kann ist eine andere Frage. Man sollte wirklich erstmal lesen bevor man mal wieder seine unnötig sinnlose Meinung zum besten gibt...
Und ich möchte mich vielmals bei der Stimme des Forums (als solche spielst du dich ja auf) entschuldigen das ich auf dieses alte Thema antworte aber warum sollte ich ein neues Thema dafür erstellen? Es hätte hier auch um Reisen oder ein KFZ leasing Vertrag gehen können völlig egal wenn man einen Vertrag abschlisst sollte man schon die Zeit haben um alles zu verstehen und zu lesen wenn man das nicht kann oder will hat man eben pech gehabt.
Ich habe aber diese Thema gewählt weil meine Schwester eben genau bei der VR Com einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und sehr zufrieden war und ist und ich habe mir deswegen die AGB bei VR Com durchgelesen bevor ich hier geantwortet habe (Ich informiere mich bevor ich halbwahrheiten verbreite)

@jupp11
Es tut mir ja leid das es in diesem Forum auch um andere Dinge geht die mich interessieren und ja durch Zufall bin ich dann auch auf dieses Thema gestoßen
Ich wollte eigentlich nur darauf hinweisen das man sich schon auch alles durchlesen sollte bevor man einen Vertrag abschliesst und dann mit halbwahrheiten im internet auf Mitleids tour geht. Von wegen man muss Zeit haben die AGB zu lesen so ein quatsch wenn man einen Vertrag abschliesst und keine Zeit hat alles durchzulesen ist man doch selbst Schuld dann braucht man sich auch im Internet nicht auszuheulen.

Aber ihr seid ja zu sehr damit beschäftigt einem irgendwas anzudichten oder aud Rechtschreibfehkler suche zu gehen
Schade dann ist das wohl ein Grundschul Forum und keines wo man ERNSTHAFT über Erfahrungen oder Meinungen sprechen kann.


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2012)

Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Aber ihr seid ja zu sehr damit beschäftigt einem irgendwas anzudichten oder aud Rechtschreibfehkler suche zu gehen...


Ja, die Aktivisten hier sind oft damit beschäftigt, sich dem Dünnschiss anderer Internetnutzer anzunehmen. Sie verbringen hier viel Freizeit und manche sind auch von Berufs wegen hier. Was in deinem Fall aber oberflächlich Vorrang hat, ist es die Trollerei zu demontieren. Das hat auch was und macht Sinn gegenüber wiederum anderen geneigten Lesern dieses Forums.



Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> Schade dann ist das wohl ein Grundschul Forum und keines wo man ERNSTHAFT über Erfahrungen oder Meinungen sprechen kann.


ERNSTHAFT kann man z. B. mit sein mit seinem Partner über Eheprobleme, mit den Kindern über Schulfragen oder dem Boss über Gehaltsvorstellungen sprechen. Ein Internetforum ist nicht unbedingt der Platz, um ERNSTHAFT zu diskutieren, insbesondere dann nicht, wenn man sich mit dem ersten Posting als ERNST zu nehmender Diskussionsteilnehmer bereits selbst disqualifiziert. Schau doch mal z. B. den Unsinn an, den du geschrieben hast, das mit dem Widerruf. Wenn man ERNSTHAFT behauptet, dass es reichen würde, dass bei Fernabsatzgeschäften die Widerrufsformel in den AGB steht, dann ist das schlichtweg ein Irrtum. Den zu verbreiten ist somit falsch. Aber das hatte der Antiscammer ja schon erklärt.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn man ERNSTHAFT behauptet, dass es reichen würde, dass bei Fernabsatzgeschäften die Widerrufsformel in den AGB steht, dann ist das schlichtweg ein Irrtum. Den zu verbreiten ist somit falsch. Aber das hatte der Antiscammer ja schon erklärt.


Und wird auch durch gebetsmühlenhafte Wiederholung nicht richtiger.


----------



## Jigsaw2.0 (13 Januar 2012)

*gääähn*oh man dann redet doch weiter über eure halbwahrheiten und werdet glücklich manche menschen sind eben einfach nur Dumm geboren und lernen im lufe ihres Lebens nichts dazu.
Das scheint wohlö ein Forum für Leute zu sein die sich 14 jährige Kinder im Chat anschauen wollen... ekelhafte Idioten...


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2012)

Hat ja nicht allzulang gedauert, bis er die Hosen runtergelassen hat und 
was sieht man: nichts....


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2012)

Och Kinder - Don´t feed the Trolls ...


----------



## jupp11 (13 Januar 2012)

Ich seh hier keinen wirklichen Troll von Format, nur den hier
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/trollalarm.10333/


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2012)

Jo, der ist süß


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2012)

Jigsaw2.0 schrieb:


> *gääähn*oh man dann redet doch weiter über eure halbwahrheiten und werdet glücklich manche menschen sind eben einfach nur Dumm geboren und lernen im lufe ihres Lebens nichts dazu.
> Das scheint wohlö ein Forum für Leute zu sein die sich 14 jährige Kinder im Chat anschauen wollen... ekelhafte Idioten...


Das passiert ca. alle halbe Jahr: es kommt so ein Troll wie Du unter seinem Stein hervorgekrochen und meint, alle anderen wären Idioten und er weiß alles besser. Dass wir hier in über zehn Jahren unsere Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, interessiert ihn nicht, er weiß ja alles. Es dauert meistens nicht mal einen Monat, bis man ihn hier nicht mehr sieht. Und die Karawane zieht weiter. Geh bitte woanders spielen...


----------

